# Treiber für DVBT Stick von Medion



## Amarillo (14. Oktober 2012)

*Treiber für DVBT Stick von Medion*

Hallo, 

ich suche verweifelt nach nem Treiber für den DVBT Stick von Medion

MSN: 40033347

Bezeichnung CTX1921 V2.1.2

Hab Herrn google und alle Konsorten gefragt, da ich den Rechner neu gemacht hatte find ich es nicht mehr, beim letzten mal habe ich auch ewig gesucht und was gefunden, dieses mal nicht

P.S.: auf der Medion WS gibts das komischerweise nicht


----------



## Inzersdorfer (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Treiber für DVBT Stick von Medion*

Stick anstecken, in den Gerätemanager gehen, erweitern, USB erweitern, den entsprechenden Eintrag rechtsklicken, 
Reiter Details wählen, hier im oberen Auswahlbalken Hardware IDs auswählen, darunter sollte Eine Zeile stehen: 
USB\VID_xxxx&PID_xxxx diese googeln oder hier mitteilen. (Das ist die Hersteller und Gerätekennung)


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Treiber für DVBT Stick von Medion*

dada:
CREATIX


ist kein "Original" Medion sondern von Creatix:
MEDION - Handbuch Details


----------



## Amarillo (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Treiber für DVBT Stick von Medion*

Hey danke, welchen von den 4 Treibern muss ich nehmen?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Treiber für DVBT Stick von Medion*



Amarillo schrieb:


> Hey danke, welchen von den 4 Treibern muss ich nehmen?


 
Da sind nur 2 Treiber 
Und im Zweifelsfall den neueren nehmen


----------



## Amarillo (12. November 2012)

*AW: Treiber für DVBT Stick von Medion*

Ok hat super funktioniert, danke für die Hilfe Leute


----------

